# Double/whipping cream



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I've seen nata para montar in Mercadona. Is this any good? I want to make a Pavlova.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Navas said:


> I've seen nata para montar in Mercadona. Is this any good? I want to make a Pavlova.


Yes!
Any of the makes are good IMO


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I concur

They take a little longer to thicken up... you can also use marscapone mixed with icing sugar


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks! Am I imagining it, or did I read somewhere that it's better to stick it in the freezer for a couple of hours before whipping?


----------

